# Chili Pepper Racing returns to SWC Touring for 2004



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All - Here is the Press release from Chili Pepper Racing. Looks like Ken Dobson will not be with them for 2004:

For Immediate Release

CHILI PEPPER RACING ANNOUNCES TWO-CAR BMW 325Ci EFFORT FOR 2004 SCCA SPEED TOURING

Ooltwah, TN. (Jan. 17, 2004) - Chili Pepper Racing, LLC will launch two BMW 325 Ci for the 2004 SCCA SPEED World Challenge Touring Car season. Team owner, Jim Osborn, will pilot the No. 24 Remote Area Medical/Light House Family Retreat/T.C. Thompson Children's Hospital BMW 325 Ci. Osborn is happy to return back to the series where he competed in seven of the ten SPEED Touring Car races and scored a career-best 11th place finish at Sebring International Raceway. The second driver will be named at a later date.

Chili Pepper Racing, LLC is as passionate about racing as they are about providing top notch medical care. In 2003, Chili Pepper Racing was honored with the Jim Cook Award, SCCA Pro Racing's highest non-racing award, for their significant contributions to the overall success of the Speed World Challenge Championship through their charitable activities and their consistent display of good character and sportsmanship. Osborn's team will be promoting three main charities during the 2004 season: Remote Area Medical (www.ramusa.org), Light House Family Retreat (www.lighthousefamilyretreat.org), and T.C. Thompson Children's Hospital (www.erlanger.org). Remote Area Medical, an international medical relief organization, offers free medical and dental care from the rural Appalachian Mountains to Guyana, South America. On a recent episode of Speed's Two Wheel Tuesday, Jim Osborn and RAM dentists relied on motorcycles to deliver free dental and medical care to the Appalachians. Inspired by the story, Dave and Erin Edney (Millbrook Alabama) donated their TRIUMPH TIGER to RAM to continue their successful efforts in treating the underserved. The Lighthouse Family Retreat serves children with cancer and their families at a seaside retreat and helps them to laugh, restore family relationships, and find hope in God. The Children's Hospital serves the needs of children in three states and often receives no reimbursement in the care of oncology, trauma, burn care, birth defect treatment, or routine medical services.

Monies raised through Chili Pepper Racing, LLC will help the organizations continue their efforts in providing free medical care to people throughout the world. Osborn will sport the charities' logos on their race prepared BMWs and make public appearances to help raise funds for the two charities. For information on Chili Pepper Racing, LLC go to www.chilipepperracing.org

And again, B'fest will be riding on board. :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Hi All - Here is the Press release from Chili Pepper Racing. Looks like Ken Dobson will now be with them for 2004:


I'm glad to hear that Osborn and Dobson will be teaming up again in the TC series. Thank you again Scott for setting me up with tickets for the Mid-Ohio race. My father and I had a great time. :thumbup: Osborn was a gracious host and chatted with us at length about the cars and team. It was a great surprise that we ended up sitting with a very nice man who turned out to be Ken's father in the stands at the carrosel turn. Now that is what racing is all about!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I'm glad to hear that Osborn and Dobson will be teaming up again in the TC series. Thank you again Scott for setting me up with tickets for the Mid-Ohio race. My father and I had a great time. :thumbup: Osborn was a gracious host and chatted with us at length about the cars and team. It was a great surprise that we ended up sitting with a very nice man who turned out to be Ken's father in the stands at the carrosel turn. Now that is what racing is all about!


Glad you had a great time. Unfortunately Ken has gone on to other types of racing, so the driver of the 2nd car hasn't been announced yet, but Jim said there were some good candidates.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Unfortunately Ken has gone on to other types of racing, so the driver of the 2nd car hasn't been announced yet, but Jin said there were some good candidates.


Oops, I completely mis-read that.  I'm sorry to hear that he has left the team. I hope Jim can find another driver with the same potential Ken had. It was very exciting to watch Ken give the "big boys" a run for their money.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

what type of racing is he doin now. Him and Will were great friends and competitors.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> what type of racing is he doin now. Him and Will were great friends and competitors.


Not certain, but he may be working on some rides in ALMS as well as some other series.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Looks like Ken Dobson will *now * be with them for 2004:


 :stickpoke


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Yup, I think that finger that hit the W was really looking for the T.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> Yup, I think that finger that hit the W was really looking for the T.


Looks like I'm making more and more typos these days. Thanks (Chris too) - I went and fixed it.


----------

